# Package Address



## Bevo (Jun 14, 2012)

So where yall  order your goodies to? Your house or a po box i use to send to my friends house but he doesn't want to anymore is a PO Box pretty good?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2012)

my house

i order mostly dom though


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2012)

The po box idea scares me to be honest.. It's like walking into the lion's den to me.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 14, 2012)

To my house if is domestic. If overseas i just pick a random neighbor and have it sent to them. When the shit ships i go to the neighbors house and tell them that the dumb people i made my online purchase messed up and misstyped the adress, and the item had shipped already. So they couldnt correct the adress but they told me it was comming to your house.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 14, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> To my house if is domestic. If overseas i just pick a random neighbor and have it sent to them. When the shit ships i go to the neighbors house and tell them that the dumb people i made my online purchase messed up and misstyped the adress, and the item had shipped already. So they couldnt correct the adress but they told me it was comming to your house.



You are berry sneaky! Good one though.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 14, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> To my house if is domestic. If overseas i just pick a random neighbor and have it sent to them. When the shit ships i go to the neighbors house and tell them that the dumb people i made my online purchase messed up and misstyped the adress, and the item had shipped already. So they couldnt correct the adress but they told me it was comming to your house.



Are you Puertorican??? que clase hijueputa!!!! lmao....


----------



## Zeek (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL  Nice Pikki!!

  If the order is dom don't worry about where, keep in mind that most PO boxes do reuire ID and the paper trail is hence there just the same.

 If intl and under crazy amounts don;t worry about it either. Keep gh to 10 kits or less, 10 ml vials to 15 or less, amps to 100 or less  and raws below 500 grams and all you should get is a letter. That is my experience with it anyway. Perhaps on t he raws they might still go looking further but the rest will get a letter issued


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't understand buying intl. to be honest. Maybe I am a spoiled brat, but I probably never will again.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 15, 2012)

theres alot of great dom sellers now.. but i have still never found raws


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> theres alot of great dom sellers now.. but i have still never found raws



Ask if they offer remailing. Some do some don't... Mine does


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything in this game is a calculated risk. I just have it sent to my house.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't understand buying intl. to be honest. Maybe I am a spoiled brat, but I probably never will again.


  pricing is usually much better intl is why guys order it!  just remember the same way you get packs snagged at customs so do sources and after a while they run out of addys, so what do they do? put out of stock under an item?  the good ones do but others will water down the raws they get to fill orders and you end up with a lesser quality product.



Four1Thr33 said:


> theres alot of great dom sellers now.. but i have still never found raws



 they are out there but trust this, you do not want anything to do with domestic raws!! they can cut it with many things and still pass the melt tests. I hate to relate it to this but lets go, think of coke from Columbia and shit one might get in a nightclub, very different quality 



noobmuscle said:


> Everything in this game is a calculated risk. I just have it sent to my house.



 That is 100% true!!  keep the intl orders small and you will be ok. Want to be the next great lab and order kilos of raws? you are living on borrowed time


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is 100% true!!  keep the intl orders small and you will be ok. Want to be the next great lab and order kilos of raws? you are living on borrowed time



not necessarilly


----------



## conan (Jun 15, 2012)

I have it sent to the house.  I like the feeling of coming home and there is a package waiting for me.  I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 16, 2012)

conan said:


> I have it sent to the house.  I like the feeling of coming home and there is a package waiting for me.  I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning.



I never get that, the wife always gets to my boxes before i do.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> my house
> 
> i order mostly dom though


me to brother!!!!


----------



## Jada (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I only have one experience  and I sent it to my house. If the lab is domestic and is gtg ur straight just keep quantity at min


----------



## HH (Jun 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The po box idea scares me to be honest.. It's like walking into the lion's den to me.




^^agreed. I feel like im walking into the belly of the beast, to scary.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 7, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I never get that, the wife always gets to my boxes before i do.



I got that issue plus the added pain of her not being down with this, so can't even ship it to the house ... Thinking I'll send it to my job's office lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 7, 2012)

I missed a shipment that needed a sig an I had to go to post office to get it.   I was freeked lol
That was my very first order though and that source has been busted sadly


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've walke in and signed for many packs that have 5 kilos of dank in em. Ya fuckin pussies! Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've walke in and signed for many packs that have 5 kilos of dank in em. Ya fuckin pussies! Lol



lmfao!!!!bahaha


----------



## Get Some (Aug 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't understand buying intl. to be honest. Maybe I am a spoiled brat, but I probably never will again.



You CANNOT beat international oral pricing with a few sources out there. It's night and day.... You can't get 20mg dbol for $0.20 per tab ($0.01 per mg) domestically, it's just not possible! lol


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2012)

What pisses me off is people seemed care about themselves and not their source, Why would you have a pak put in others hands then your own don't you think snoopy people will open the pak?

Not to mention names but I know one stupid moron that had a pak sent to a VACANT house and then went on a 2 week vacation to Hawaii before getting the pak so it bounced around the mail for 2 weeks until it got back to sender and while all this went on the idiot said to the sender that it is not senders fault them money means nothing and to not worry about it.

This idiot comes around 5 months later calling out sender as a scammer not knowing sender had covered it all with the admin 5 months prior giving tracking to admin as proof, morons post got deleted.

Any source want this fags name hit me up because I know one Great one Get Some loves is on a board with this fucking moron on it.


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

Dude sounds like a fucking douche bag.


----------



## PFM (Aug 8, 2012)

Go Dom and sleep well my friends.


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

that guy is the biggest loser! what a fkin dick !=D>


----------



## piedmont (Apr 26, 2018)

Seems to be Thai is very professional. Great packaging. Fast.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 26, 2018)

For all my life my reality has always been the most obvious is the least obvious. If your scared you should be. I live with out fear I take all the right precautions but I won't live my life worried about the inevitable b/c if I am  worried about it then it is just a matter of time


----------

